
AT&T, Apple and Google respond to the FCC - AndrewWarner
http://www.engadget.com/2009/08/21/atandt-tells-the-fcc-it-had-no-role-in-removing-google-voice-fro/
======
st3fan
I don't get the BS from AT&T about bandwidth usage of VOIP and Video
applications. You can download and stream media through all kinds of apps,
even Apple's own Youtube app. There really is no difference between watching
youtube for an hour or streaming video from some other source.

